# Darkhouse Spearfishing Opens Dec. 1st in ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Darkhouse Spearfishing Opens Dec. 1

Though darkhouse spearfishing season is officially slated to open Dec.
1, ice anglers should exercise caution and wait awhile before venturing
out on state waters.

Nancy Boldt, boat and water safety coordinator for the state Game and
Fish Department, says don't be fooled by recent cold temperatures, as
ice is just beginning to form and is nowhere near strong enough to
venture out on. "People are going to have to exercise patience," Boldt
said. "It might look solid enough around the edge of lakes, but it will
be marginal at best in early December."

Individuals who participate in darkhouse spearfishing must register with
the Game and Fish Department. Registration is available at the
department's website, discovernd.com/gnf, or through any game and fish
office.

Darkhouse spearing is allowed for all residents with a valid fishing
license, and those under age 16. Nonresidents from states that allow
North Dakotans to participate in darkhouse spearfishing can darkhouse
spearfish in North Dakota with a valid fishing license. Of neighboring
states, only Minnesota does not allow nonresident darkhouse
spearfishing.

The season is open through Feb. 28, and only for northern pike and
nongame species.

Other regulations include:

* A spear is counted as a pole (line) while darkhouse
spearfishing.
* Pneumatic or rubber band powered spear guns are not allowed.
* When a dark house is moved, or a hole larger than 12 inches in
diameter is left in the ice, the hole must be adequately marked with a
natural object, such as a tree branch or tumbleweed, visible from a
minimum of 150 feet. 
* There is no size limit on ice holes in lakes where darkhouse
spearing is allowed. However, hook and line fishing is legal only in
holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter.
* Legal live baitfish, with the exception of white sucker, and
artificial lures can be used as decoys.
* Daily and possession limits are the same as for hook and line
fishing.
* Darkhouse spearing is allowed only in the following areas:
Beaver Lake (Logan County), Buffalo Lake (Sargent County), Buffalo Lodge
Lake (McHenry County), Carpenter Lake (Rolette County), Cavanaugh Lake
(Ramsey County), Coal Mine Lake (Sheridan County), Coldwater Lake
(McIntosh County), Cottonwood Lake (Williams County), Devils Lake
(Benson and Ramsey counties), Diamond Lake (LaMoure County), Dry/Goose
Lake (McIntosh County), Etta/Alkaline Complex (Kidder County), Flood
Lake (LaMoure County), Grass Lake (Richland County), Horsehead Lake
(Kidder County), Juanita Lake (Foster County), Lake Laretta (Nelson
County), Lake Oahe (from South Dakota border to Maclean Bottoms boat
ramp), Lake Sakakawea (from Garrison Dam to Highway 85 bridge at
Williston), Mallard Marsh (Stutsman County), Morrison Lake (Ramsey
County), Powers Lake (Burke County), Rice Lake (Emmons County), Round
Lake (Kidder County), School Section Lake (Rolette County), Silver Lake
(Benson County), Spiritwood Lake (Stutsman County), Stanley Reservoir
(Mountrail County), Sweetwater Lake (Ramsey County), Tioga Reservoir
(Williams County), and West Napoleon Complex (Logan County).


----------

